# Deep Tracks - The Beatles - "Beatles for Sale" - (UK Parlophone Release)



## Guest (Aug 6, 2018)

View attachment 106420


This poll is to be considered as "Infotainment" - No Wagering! - and thus if you do not wish to be either informed and/or entertained, then take off, eh?

Please *choose up to seven selections* for this particular poll.

On all polls created if you click on the number of votes following the song title the username of all voters and their chosen selections will appear.

The tunes themselves will be found below the poll itself as links rather than as embedded videos due to bandwidth issues for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released...

Next up is - The Beatles - "Beatles for Sale" -

""Beatles for Sale" is the fourth studio album by the Beatles. It was released on 4 December 1964 in the United Kingdom on EMI's Parlophone label. Eight of the album's fourteen tracks appeared on Capitol Records' concurrent release, "Beatles '65", issued in North America only.

The album marked a departure from the upbeat tone that had characterized the Beatles' previous work, partly due to the band's exhaustion after a series of tours that had established them as a worldwide phenomenon in 1964. The songs introduced darker musical moods and more introspective lyrics, with John Lennon adopting an autobiographical perspective in compositions such as "I'm a Loser" and "No Reply". The album also reflected the twin influences of country music and Bob Dylan, whom the Beatles met in New York in August 1964.

The Beatles recorded the album at EMI Studios in London in between their touring and radio engagements. Partly as a result of the group's hectic schedule, only eight of the tracks are original compositions, with cover versions of songs by artists such as Carl Perkins, Chuck Berry, Buddy Holly and Little Richard being used to complete the album. The sessions also produced a non-album single, "I Feel Fine" backed by "She's a Woman".

In Britain, "Beatles for Sale" held the number 1 spot for 11 of the 46 weeks that it spent in the top 20. One of the songs omitted from the US version of the album, "Eight Days a Week", became the Beatles' seventh number 1 in the US when issued as a single there in February 1965. "Beatles for Sale" was not released in the US until 1987, when the Beatles' catalogue was standardized for release on CD.

"Beatles for Sale" was the Beatles' fourth album release in the space of 21 months. Neil Aspinall, the band's road manager, later reflected: "No band today would come off a long US tour at the end of September, go into the studio and start a new album, still writing songs, and then go on a UK tour, finish the album in five weeks, still touring, and have the album out in time for Christmas. But that's what the Beatles did at the end of 1964. A lot of it was down to naiveté, thinking that this was the way things were done. If the record company needs another album, you go and make one."

Noting the subdued and melancholy tone of much of the album, producer George Martin recalled: "They were rather war weary during "Beatles for Sale". One must remember that they'd been battered like mad throughout 1964, and much of 1963. Success is a wonderful thing but it is very, very tiring."

The album features eight Lennon-McCartney compositions.

At the time, John Lennon said of the album: "You could call our new one a Beatles country and western LP".

On 12 December, it began a 46-week run in the charts, and a week later displaced "A Hard Day's Night" from the top position. After seven weeks at number 1, the album's time at the top seemed over, but "Beatles for Sale" made a comeback on 27 February 1965, by dethroning The Rolling Stones "No. 2 by the Rolling Stones" and returning to the top spot for a week. After being again displaced by "The Rolling Stones No. 2", "Beatles for Sale" would overtake it for a second time on 1 May, remaining there for another three weeks before being displaced by Dylan's "The Freewheelin' Bob Dylan".

Source - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beatles_for_Sale

Your commentary on any and every aspect of the album and especially any memories reawakened as a result of the poll is welcomed but do keep in mind that this thread has been officially declared as both a "No Snark Zone" and a "No Whingeing About Polls Zone" by the thread creator and so if it doesn't contribute anything positive to the thread then keep it to yourself, eh? Thanks... :tiphat:


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

No poll Syd!xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2018)

Barbebleu said:


> No poll Syd!xxxxxxxxxx


There are two parts to creating a poll - the intro and the poll itself - and I stopped after the intro to check out the videos before submitting the poll.

It's there now and thank you for bringing this to my attention!

Best -

- Syd


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2018)

"No Reply" -






"I'm a Loser" -






"Baby's In Black" -






"Rock and Roll Music" -











"I'll Follow the Sun" -






"Mr. Moonlight" -






"Kansas City/ Hey, Hey, Hey" -






"Eight Days a Week" -






"Words of Love" -






"Honey Don't" -






"Every Little Thing" -






"I Don't Want To Spoil The Party" -






"What You're Doing" -






"Everybody's Trying to be My Baby" -






"I Feel Fine" -


----------

